# I can't wait for the fall crappie bite between deer huntin



## stilesp (Apr 8, 2004)

wefwwfefqrfqfqfhuntingfishignhfuysntihuntingsishggsfissshhhhhhhhhhsturkey


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Those must be from Griggs? You've got a look on your face like something smells bad.


----------



## stilesp (Apr 8, 2004)

OSHAY That's my usual I can't believe I caught a fish face.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

crappie dont bite in the fall, they only bite in the spring....  

hehe
sowbelly


----------



## stilesp (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh yeah I forgot that was in the Spring.


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Here of the big lake I started picking up some slabs around 11 p.m. to 2 a.m. using a 1/16 oz jig head with a blue/white flake grub.
There's not alot maybe 3 to 6 but the size is very rewarding.
You know guys if the weather stays cool I figure they may come a little early.

Got mine in less than 8 feet of water around the rock areas of the shoreline.

FYI......

Crappie Forever.............

Hey Sowbelly, better get your line wet before that New Boy Scout Arrives....


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey , all that prayin paid off. found out today that there is going to be another little sowbelly early january, doc said 95% sure its a boy and the pictures prove it... man im excited...

thanks,

sowbelly


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

See what happens when the crappie aren't biten"? Congrats!  Raider<><>


----------

